
Ehang 184 drone could carry you away one day - tim333
http://www.gizmag.com/ehang-184-aav-passenger-drone/41213/
======
tim333
>full charge reportedly being sufficient to keep one passenger airborne for up
to 23 minutes

>According to the Ehang rep we spoke to, the 184 is already fully functional,
with a worldwide series of demo flights scheduled to begin soon. They claim
that it should be commercially available later this year(!)

Seems kinda cool if dangerous

